# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي >  إجهاض المرأة المغتصبة في الفقه الإسلامي والقانون الوضعي

## دكتور سامح

*[align=justify]إجهاض المرأة المغتصبة في الفقه الإسلامي والقانون الوضعي[/align]*

*[align=center] 
الملف في المرفقات
[/align]*

----------


## جاسم الطاهر

شكرا لكم ... وفقكم الله ...

----------


## جاسم الطاهر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

